# Hall Of Shame



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

With society seeming to be so accepting of cheaters these days I was wondering if there would be any interest in creating our own "Hall of Shame" for famous people who have demonstrated their lack of character. Maybe just one at a time being mindful of those cheaters listed already. 

I'll start with....

Bill Clinton


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

I could start a thread with people I actually do know. But how about

John Edwards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't THEY first have to have shame? So far, these two don't qualify AFAIK.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

The aptly named "empty soulless vessel" Anthony Weiner.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tiger Woods


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Well since we've seen fit to just go after democrats, let's throw good ole Newt Gingrich into the ring. Since he was screwing around on his wife while going after Clinton, and is now on his third wife after screwing around on that one. If we're going to shame scumbags let's make it non partisan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Woody Allen...creepiest of all.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

LeAnn Rimes
Eddie Cibrian
Neal Schon
Lisa Salahi
Kimberley Sauto
Dennis Quaid
Meg Ryan
Kim Kar...oh, hell-ALL the F**king Kardashians!!!
Miley Cyrus (Not yet, but you just KNOW she will!)
Taylor Swift (Ditto)
Kristen Stewart
All of the Kennedys


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Taylor Swift?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Adele,

Trisha Yearwood Garth Brooks


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, so its one at a time being mindful of the cheaters already posted.

Former South Carolina Gov. - now congressman
Mark Sanford


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dan Marino (former Miami Dolphins Quarterback)


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

F-102 said:


> LeAnn Rimes
> Eddie Cibrian
> Neal Schon
> Lisa Salahi
> ...


The Kardashians belong in a special wing of the Hall, Ultimate Scum Skanks.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

JFK and Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Brett Favre - former NFL quarterback


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Frank Gifford


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

If I were married to Hillary......I might think about it too. Just sayin.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ditto, Cathy Lee.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

It wouldn't be a problem with Taylor Swift or the Kardashians, because I have a very low tolerance for silly b*tches.


----------



## hopefulgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

"Hall of Shame." This started out to be thread we could all rally around and say amen to. Now it veers off and turns into a list of women it might be OK to contemplate cheating on. Am I in the right place - this is "Coping With Infidelity" right? As a woman who's been cheated on, this is a trigger for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And now, for your shaming pleasure, Katherine McPhee!


----------

